#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Hoe schuin mag een beam clamp hangen

## joe

Een vraag: Hoeveel graden mag een balk aflopen (niet horizontaal lopen) als je er een beam clamp van 1 ton, 500kg aanhangt.

Is het zoiets van 1000kg horizontaal, 500kg 10°, 1kg 90°[?][?]


Groeten,
Marco

----------


## rinus bakker

Hey Joe,
"een" beamclamp?  Die bestaat niet.
Er zijn zeker wel 10 verschillende fabrikaten, die onder een veelvoud daarvan in fraaiklinkende merknamen in de handel worden gebracht. 
(Superclamp is het origineel, met de grootste range in soorten + types, en die zijn ook nog steeds het duurste.)
Bij sommige andere types/merken kun je er zo wel aan zien dat ze zo goed als niet onder een hoek kunnen worden gebruikt, maar het meest simpel is de aloude opmerking:
Read the F**kin' Manual. 
Staat er daar niks over in, dan kun je gevoegelijk aannemen dat ze dat niet toestaan.
Wil je weten hoeveel er onder een bepaalde hoek aanmag, dan heb je met tenminste twee dingen te maken:
de (buigende) krachten/spanningen 
- in het staal van de clamp,
- in de flenzen van het profiel (en daarvan zijn er weer veel types mogelijk, met allemaal verschillende afmetingen)  
en die zijn wel allemaal te berekenen, 
als jij als klant met dit soort vragen maar betalen wilt ....  
en 
de wrijvingskracht van de klembekken langs de profielflenzen.
En de laatste zijn afhankelijk van een hele range van faktoren.....
- het aandraaimoment op de spindel, 
- de oppervlakteruwheid van de stalen profielflenzen,
- de soort en dikte van de coating op het staal (en de wrijvingscoefficient daarvan)
en dat is allemaal veel lastiger vast te stellen..............
dus is het antwoord in principe altijd weer: 
"het mag gewoon niet" (... om geen risico te lopen)

----------


## joe

Tja jammer dat je een hele mooie tekst schrijft maar niet een mooie vuistregel :Frown:  maar ik begrijp ook wel dat het moeilijk (onmogelijk)is om even te zeggen wat mag, the F**kin Manual had ik al gelezen maar daarin staat zoiets van "zijdelingse belasting op de balkklem dient te worden vermeden" en daarbij komt zeker nog wat je aangaf dat er veel verschillende merken en kwaliteiten zijn.

Maarja, ik moet toch een oplossing hebben voor balken die iets aflopen. Hoe wordt dit normaal opgelost[?][?]

----------


## delighted

> citaat:_Geplaatst door joe_
> 
> Tja jammer dat je een hele mooie tekst schrijft maar niet een mooie vuistregel maar ik begrijp ook wel dat het moeilijk (onmogelijk)is om even te zeggen wat mag, the F**kin Manual had ik al gelezen maar daarin staat zoiets van "zijdelingse belasting op de balkklem dient te worden vermeden" en daarbij komt zeker nog wat je aangaf dat er veel verschillende merken en kwaliteiten zijn.
> 
> Maarja, ik moet toch een oplossing hebben voor balken die iets aflopen. Hoe wordt dit normaal opgelost[?][?]



Volgens mij komt je manual overeen met het statement van Rinus:





> citaat:
> dus is het antwoord in principe altijd weer: 
> "het mag gewoon niet" (... om geen risico te lopen)



Dus denk dat er wel degelijk een vuistregel is gegeven.

----------


## joe

ok maar nu het laatste regeltje van me verhaal




> citaat:Maarja, ik moet toch een oplossing hebben voor balken die iets aflopen. Hoe wordt dit normaal opgelost

----------


## -Bart-

Hang me er niet aan op, ook niet letterlijk,
Als er sprake is van 2 tegenoverelkaar hangende spanten met een flauwe hoek zou het mogelijk moeten zijn om de lijn/ketting/takel etc een hoek van 90graden laat houden met de balk.
Dan misbruik je de clamp in principe niet.
Je verplaatst dan wel je probleem naar je load, die je dan niet haaks hijst. Je maximale belasting zal dan verminderen afhankelijk van de hoek.

----------


## DJ_Robin

Als je spant maar een beetje afloop &lt; paar graden dan denk ik dat je met een steel het makkelijkste af bent , deze zal niet verschuiven als er een last aan hangt , zeker niet met het gebruik van en "burnlap".

Mocht je hoek van het spant groter zijn , kun je kijken of je een tegenoverliggend spant kunt pakken en dan een brydle kan maken.
Dus met 2 steels naar 1 takel. Dit lijkt mij een oplossing , echter geheel zeker weten doe ik het niet , Rinnus ?

M.V.G

----------


## peterzz

Waarschijnlijk zal heel riggend nederland een steal er omheen slaan maar de beamclamp is er juist voor als dit niet mogelijk is zoals in enkele hallen in de Jaarbeurs waar de beams voor een deel in het plafon zijn verwerkt en het dus niet mogelijk een steal er omheen te slaan

----------


## rinus bakker

Dus nogmaals... als het het goede merk hebt (de ECHTE Superclamp) 
Dan wordt voor een aantal typen een toelaatbare afwijking van de loodlijn aangegeven tot 15 graden nog met volledige last!
Maar er zijn ook 'ontwerpen' op de markt waar je nog geen 5 graden zou willen scheefstaan.
Dus zoals al eerder gezegd:
'een beamclamp' is netzoiets als 'een auto': 
er zijn Lada's & Zastava's, maar er zijn ook Rollsen & Bentley's.
En nou wil jij weten welk motorblok het meeste kilometers zal kunnen maken?
Mijn antwoord is: die van de Rolls.

----------


## joe

en de clamps van highlite????
hoeveel motorblokjes mogen daar aanhangen :Wink:

----------


## Gast1401081

volgens mij is een beam een H-balk, of ook wel I-profiel.

Ja toch? 
http://www.interproduct.com/dutch/bk/iptk.html 

correct me if i'm wrong

----------


## rinus bakker

dat merk kende ik nog niet,
maar het is ofwel een "iets" aangepast licensie-product van Superclamp
ofwel weer een 
knap afgietsel van een Superclamp met een buitennissig grote oog-ring eraan.
En die 15 graden zal daarom ook vast wel kloppen, al zet je zo wel een vreemde extra buigspanning op die maffe oogring.

----------


## joe

> citaat:Als er sprake is van 2 tegenoverelkaar hangende spanten met een flauwe hoek zou het mogelijk moeten zijn om de lijn/ketting/takel etc een hoek van 90graden laat houden met de balk.



Bij deze oplossing kwam er bij mij eigenlijk nog een vraagje:
Hoeveel zij waartse kracht mag er op een truss koppeling komen?

voor het gemak nemen we even de prolyte X30v (square)10m
en de helft aan het gewicht wat hij mag hebben (netjes verdeeld)
Hoeveel zij waartse kracht mag hier nu op staan? (de truss wordt als het ware uitelkaar getrokken)

Als iemand weet waar het staat mag i ook een linkje plaatsen hoor.


Groeten,
van een geluidsman die geïnteresseerd is in licht :Wink:

----------


## cobi

> citaat:_Geplaatst door joe_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Als er sprake is van 2 tegenoverelkaar hangende spanten met een flauwe hoek zou het mogelijk moeten zijn om de lijn/ketting/takel etc een hoek van 90graden laat houden met de balk.
> ...



Ik heb net effe in de Prolyte bijbel gekeken maar kon daar (nog) niets in vinden. 

Als je H-profielen scheef gaat belasten met een beamclamp, kan je daar ook aardige schade aan veroorzaken. Geen idee hoe scheef je wilt gaan maar misschien is het handig om navraag te doen bij de beheerder van de hal waar je dit wilt toepassen. Kwaad kan het in ieder geval niet om wat navraag te doen.





> citaat:
> 
> Groeten,
> van een geluidsman die geïnteresseerd is in licht



Hohoho, laat Rinus het maar niet horen :Smile: , rigging is toch echt een apart vak naast licht en geluid.

----------


## joe

> citaat:Als je H-profielen scheef gaat belasten met een beamclamp, kan je daar ook aardige schade aan veroorzaken. Geen idee hoe scheef je wilt gaan maar misschien is het handig om navraag te doen bij de beheerder van de hal waar je dit wilt toepassen. Kwaad kan het in ieder geval niet om wat navraag te doen.



De balken zijn zo'n 21cm breed en zeker 1cm dik. Op een afstand van 10 meter hoogte ga je denk ik weinig krasjes zien :Wink: 

(als je een andere beschadiging bedoelt dan krassen of buigen van de H balk, wil ik het graag weten)

Van de beheerder mag ik alles ophangen. Dak is stevig genoeg zegt i.(van zulke antwoorden word ik nou een beetje [|)] als ik vraag naar een tekening met krachtberekeningen van het dak)
Maar ik geloof dit ook wel (De balken zijn zo'n 21cm breed en tussen de 80 en 30cm hoog) en er wordt wel vaker gevlogen in die hal, maar ik ben nou eenmaal voorzichtiger dan de gemiddelde beheerders en wil eerst weten wat wel kan/mag of niet. Het gewicht is geen probleem, ik twijfel alleen nog een beetje over die balken, geschat lopen ze zo'n 18 graden af.

Ik kan gelukkig wel een safety steal om de balk doen.

Groeten,
Marco.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hey Joe, 
(where you gonna go with that gun in your hand? ........oeps ......ik kon het niet laten!)
hebben we het hier soms over de Irenehal van de Jaarbeurs? 
(Tegenwoordig heten al die hallen anders, maar die nieuwe naam past niet meer in mijn biologische RAM).
Qua benaming van die profielbalken zul je toch ook ven onderscheid moeten leren maken tussen H en I-profielen, en dan ook nog graag verder in HE, IPE en INP. H-profielen zijn ~ even breed als ze hoog zijn, I-profielen ~ twee maal hoger dan breed. Een staalprofiel benoem je naar de hoogte in mm's. En met die 1 cm bedoel je neem ik aan de flensdikte..... De "flenzen" zitten onder en boven, ertussenin zit een "lijfplaat" 
De HE en IPE profielen hebben flenzen met paralelle randen, de U-versie heeft een hellende flens.
En leg nu nog eens 21cm breed uit en 80 cq 30cm hoog. 
80cm hoog bij 21cm breed? Ik kan hem niet vinden in mijn proefielen-tabellenboek. HE-profielbalken zijn in de praktijk nooit veel breder dan 300mm.
18 graden met de loodlijn? of met de horizontale lijn?  In beide gevallen gaat het dus niet over de Jaarbeurs.
Het eerste lijkt me een heel apart dak, het tweede iets om je verder niet druk te maken. 
Reken (met Pyhagoras of vectoren) maar uit wat je horizontale reactie (langs het profiel) is uit de last die je eraan hangt.
En als 15 graden toelaatbaar 'on the real thing' ga jij dan mekkeren over die 3 graden meer? 
Nee toch, hoop ik?
Een "safety steal" is iets wat in engels sprekende landen strafbaar is.
Een "safety steel" is daarentegen vaak mandatory!  
"Steel" komt van steel wire rope = staaldraadkabel.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door joe_
> Hoeveel zij waartse kracht mag er op een truss koppeling komen?



dwars op de koppelingsrichting of in de lengterichting ervan = tussen twee trussdelen....

In beide gevallen is het antwoord verschillend en sterk afhankelijk wat je er verder aan hangt.
Hangt er niks aan dan kun je er veel andere krachten in stoppen, en zal het geheel niet zo maar bezwijken. 
Hoe meer van de berekende krachten er al moeten worden opgenomen, hoe minder verdere "rare grappen" je ermee mag uithalen.
Bij een X-truss begeeft een koppelings-las het bij ongeveer 2,5 a 3  ton trekkkracht. 
Maar vergis je niet in de grootte van de druk en trekkrachten uit het buigend moment. En je hebt het liefst ook graag nog iets van een veiligheidsfactor neem ik aan............

----------


## joe

> citaat:En je hebt het liefst ook graag nog iets van een veiligheidsfactor neem ik aan............



Nee joh,,, nergens voor nodig toch :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

voor die zij waartse kracht had ik al een klein voorbeeld gegeven.




> citaat:voor het gemak nemen we even de prolyte X30v (square)10m
> en de helft aan het gewicht wat hij mag hebben (netjes verdeeld)
> Hoeveel zij waartse kracht mag hier nu op staan? (de truss wordt als het ware uitelkaar getrokken)




Sorry het zijn geen H balken maar I balken.(maarja de juiste naampjes ga ik in maart wel leren denk ik :Wink:  opgegeven bij die 5 daagse cursus) De maten zijn geschat maar volgens mij is de lijfplaat aan de zijkant van het gebouw 800mm en in het midden van het dak zo'n 300mm , maar het is moeilijk schatten op zo'n hoogte.
De zaal is zo'n 42m breed

Het is trouwens de Emergohal in Amstelveen.





> citaat:En als 15 graden toelaatbaar 'on the real thing' ga jij dan mekkeren over die 3 graden meer? 
> Nee toch, hoop ik?



Ik heb zelf nog nooit op een balk gevlogen dat afliep.
Die 15 graden wordt gegeven op een clamp die ik niet heb.
Die 18 graden is geschat (kan dus afwijken). Dus ja ik ga mekkeren tot dat ik voor mezelf zeker weet dat het veilig is.

En dat komt al steeds dichterbij :Big Grin:  :Wink: 

Groeten,
Marco.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Marco,
tip: op elk in Nederland gebouwd dak moet in het ontwerp met een winddruk OF een sneeuwdruk van 50kg/m² gerekend zijn. Anders voldoet het niet aan de norm.
Hoever zitten de spanten uit elkaar?
42m overspanning x spantafstand x 50kg = BEZWIJKLAST-rekenfunktie.
Neem hiervan niet meer dan 
1/20e als puntlast in het midden of 
1/10e als verdeelde last over het hele spant.... "Krighie nieh kepoht"!
(Behalve als het fors sneeuwt of waait natuurlijk!)

----------


## joe

Okay dan wordt het dus 42*5,25*50=11025
11025/20=551
11025/10=1102

Alles bij elkaar opgeteld is zo'n kleine 700kg dus dat komt wel goed.
(op de zwaarst belaste balk)

Bedankt voor het voorbeeld berekeningentje met die 50kg/m2

----------

